# Havanese and Lowchen comparisons



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Is there anyone who owns a Havanese who also owns or has owned a Lowchen? I see the obvious differences in the breeds, but what about personality, and other traits? I have not owned a Havanese yet, but have owned a Lowchen. Just thought I would ask. Thank you!!!:tea:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't think of anyone here offhand who has a Lowchen. The havs, for the most part, have delightful personalities. They are lovers (if my boys are any indication). They're little clowns, and many are lap dogs. They don't shed, though you have to keep up with grooming or . . . mat city. I'm sure you would love them.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks, I do hear they are great little pets.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have never owned a Lowchen but Dash has one in his agility class. I know him well but he is the only Lowchen I know well. He is very friendly and outgoing and cute but he is very hyper too! 

If you go to this video clip at about 3:20, you can see them interacting.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Amanda, is the Lowchen taller?*

The Lowchen looks like the legs are longer. I wonder what it would like look if it didn't have the lion clip. Your dogs are great agility characters!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

yes, that reminds me of my Lowchen, he was very active and hyper. I am gathering that Havs are a little lower key? It was great watching your three with the agility training. Isadora is great! Thank you for responding. Flynn


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> The Lowchen looks like the legs are longer. I wonder what it would like look if it didn't have the lion clip. Your dogs are great agility characters!


I have to say the Lowchen when not clipped, looks a lot ike a tall Havanese. ;-] flynn


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> I have never owned a Lowchen but Dash has one in his agility class. I know him well but he is the only Lowchen I know well. He is very friendly and outgoing and cute but he is very hyper too!
> 
> If you go to this video clip at about 3:20, you can see them interacting.
> YouTube - agilityjune


I watched Dasher in the snow, and he can keep up with any Lowchen!!! So darling.:angel:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I also think they look a lot like a Havanese. Flynn, what your Lowchen 'active' most of the time? Cicero has his RLH's a couple of times a day, but he is a lap dog and low key most of the day. He loves to pounce and toss his toys in play, but not hyper.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> I also think they look a lot like a Havanese. Flynn, what your Lowchen 'active' most of the time? Cicero has his RLH's a couple of times a day, but he is a lap dog and low key most of the day. He loves to pounce and toss his toys in play, but not hyper.


yes, my Lowchen was active most of the time, playing with his buddy. I am not sure all Lowchen are that way. I am looking forward to meeting your little boy, he is so cute!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

You are going to want to steal him ~ but he will be chained to DH's chair.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

awww, it will take a while to find one as cute as he is!! I will have to pet sit sometime. :angel:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Linda- Lowchens are taller and heavier.

Flynn- You have no clue how many times I have started to go up to people with lowchens and then I see their rear! 

And yes, Dash can keep up when he wants. The difference is that he also has his calm lap dog moments. The owner of the lowchen was trying to do therapy dog with her lowchen and he doesn't like to sit or lay with people. Once again, this is only her dog I know but there are definite differences in personality so I wouldn't say Havs are like mini lowchens. But both are adorable!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Linda- Lowchens are taller and heavier.
> 
> Flynn- You have no clue how many times I have started to go up to people with lowchens and then I see their rear!
> 
> And yes, Dash can keep up when he wants. The difference is that he also has his calm lap dog moments. The owner of the lowchen was trying to do therapy dog with her lowchen and he doesn't like to sit or lay with people. Once again, this is only her dog I know but there are definite differences in personality so I wouldn't say Havs are like mini lowchens. But both are adorable!


I can't wait to meet Cicero, Murphy and Scooter who are all in my area..Ann and Dale have been so cordial. Thanks for the info.


----------

